

The Fundamentals and Flaws of Elementary Education - amohr
http://mohrslaws.blogspot.com/2009/06/fundamentals.html

======
DiscountGrocer
I like where this is going. If anyone interested in education and the learning
process, I highly recommend the work of Alfie Kohn, a philosopher of
education, (his work isn't formal and stuffy, it's quite accessible but I
don't know what else to call him) particularly a collection of essays titled
"What Does It Mean to Be Well Educated?" He deals with a wide variety of
topics, and is critical of practices like standardized tests, homework, and
negative as well as positive reinforcement. The mental clarity I feel after
reading his work is similar to what I feel after reading one of PG's essays.

